# Dell inspiron to LG LCD tv, HDMI problem.



## scott5720 (Sep 3, 2008)

My dad just bought a Dell inspiron 1525, running on vista. plugged it into an LG LCD tv using a HDMI cable, beautiful, picture came up perfectly. changed the channel on the tv, changed back to the HDMI channel (HDMI 3), and nothing. no picture at all, even though on the LCD's channel selection the picture of the HDMI port is highlighted showing there is something plugged in. Tried it a few times since in different HDMI ports and no luck. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a good experiance the first time i hooked my inspiron 1525 up to the tv through hdmi.
The next days wasnt as fun
I had to go to *display*
and play with the dual monitor options for a while.
its been a few months so i dont remember the exact settings.

I also had the same problem after a reformat...would work great the first hook up..but needed intervention after that.

Also have your laptop ready to go and plug it in to the tv before switching inputs devices through the remote on the tv....no signal then the tv can stop trying to search for it..
depends on the model
On my tv i have about 5 seconds tops


----------

